# Coax "F" cable to DVI/VGA/Component video + RCA audio converter?



## dhrandy

This seems to be what your looking for.

AVerMedia AVerTV Hybrid TVBOX 11










Quote:

*AVerTV Hybrid TVBox 11*
A200

The AVerTV Hybrid TVBox 11 is the Newest Generation in Digital HD Entertainment. The AVerTV Hybrid TVBox 11 is sleek, light-weight and loaded with features. Experience theater-like High Definition Digital TV viewing. Combine various multimedia entertainment devices and transform your Big Screen LCD monitor or Multimedia Projector into the supreme home theater multimedia entertainment center. This TVBox tuner, with its digital and hybrid capabilities, will intensify your Big Screen LCD monitor or Multimedia Projector, and change the way you view and enjoy your multimedia entertainment, as well as have you ready for the Digital TV transition.
Source - with more info.


----------



## s10mods

Will this unit let me go from a laptop VGA port to a Coax tv?
Here is my use, I have a hunting cabin that has an old Coax only TV, and there is no cable and the free digital converter box took a dump, so I just want a way to connect my laptop to play movies from it to the TV while i stay there for a week.

Thanks for the help.


----------

